
Ask HN: Do e-signatures hold in court where you are? - chirau
Please include your location as well
======
jeffmould
In the US they are considered legally enforceable. Most real estate
transactions are moving to e-signatures now for closing documents. I know many
companies that have moved towards using e-signatures for contracts in lieu of
faxing back/forth. Ironically, most court documents still have to be
physically signed though.

[https://www.docusign.com/electronic-signature-
legality](https://www.docusign.com/electronic-signature-legality)

[http://blogs.findlaw.com/law_and_life/2013/06/what-are-e-
sig...](http://blogs.findlaw.com/law_and_life/2013/06/what-are-e-signatures-
are-they-legally-valid.html)

